# UCLA 2013 - 2014 Film production admission decisions



## Iljy (Feb 27, 2013)

Anyone received a call yet?

Thought I start a thread for undergrad film students, any news or updates about decisions would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr Manny (Mar 1, 2013)

Are you a transfer? I applied as a transfer and the website said that decisions won't be made till April...but I hope we hear back earlier than that!

I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## Iljy (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeap, applied as a transfer. I'm not too sure but I think they'll start calling people up for interviews around mid March.


----------



## itay (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi guys , I'm also a transfer(screenwriting). From what I know from previous years we should be getting  calls for interviews between mid march to april. I'm nervous as hell!


----------



## chalkboard404 (Mar 12, 2013)

Calls will go out between mid march to april? or the interviews will be mid march to april? 





> Originally posted by itay:
> Hi guys , I'm also a transfer(screenwriting). From what I know from previous years we should be getting  calls for interviews between mid march to april. I'm nervous as hell!


----------



## itay (Mar 12, 2013)

From what I know calls/Emails should be around this time(mid march to early april). Anyone got a call/Email?


----------



## BK (Mar 13, 2013)

Not heard anything but I applied and got an interview last year, I got a call I *think* around March 23 (?) last time.


----------



## vietstudent (Mar 14, 2013)

All I've got was an email from the recruitment, admissions coordinator last month about asking me to submit to her the second recommendation letter because that was the only thing I missed in my application. After submitting the letter and being confirmed that they received it, I haven't heard anything else from them.

I'm currently abroad though until next week, and I was afraid that I'd miss their call (if there will be any at all) so I emailed them telling them that if there's anything I'd hope to be reached by email if not telephone, and they responded back telling me that they'd do so. I still haven't received anything via email regarding the interview though, so I've somewhat lost hope.

Good luck to you all, though!


----------



## Iljy (Mar 14, 2013)

> Originally posted by vietstudent:
> All I've got was an email from the recruitment, admissions coordinator last month about asking me to submit to her the second recommendation letter because that was the only thing I missed in my application. After submitting the letter and being confirmed that they received it, I haven't heard anything else from them.
> 
> I'm currently abroad though until next week, and I was afraid that I'd miss their call (if there will be any at all) so I emailed them telling them that if there's anything I'd hope to be reached by email if not telephone, and they responded back telling me that they'd do so. I still haven't received anything via email regarding the interview though, so I've somewhat lost hope.
> ...



Don't give up hope just yet, I don't think anyone has received a call yet. And I'm pretty sure anyone has a better shot at it than me, I kinda rushed my supplements and am having doubts bout my own application.


----------



## itay (Mar 14, 2013)

Are you guys sure they are calling instead of emailing? Because I emailed them two months ago to verify how will they be contacting for interview and I got an answer that they will be contacting via email. I'm very confused..


----------



## Zeth (Mar 14, 2013)

Nothing yet. Seems like, as BK mentioned, people who applied undergraduate TFT(2010/2011/2012) were hearing back around the 20th. What a bummer it would be to miss their phone call.


----------



## BK (Mar 16, 2013)

Interesting, itay. I got a call last year but only one--everything concerning the interview after the initial call was done through email, though. Except those who got accepted--they got a call for that, too.


----------



## Zeth (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been checking this page everyday...!


----------



## itay (Mar 18, 2013)

Feel you bro, I have been checking this page, My email account, phone, mailbox everyday. Do you guys have any idea how many applicants have applied to this program?


----------



## Mr Manny (Mar 18, 2013)

@itay


This info is based on the 2012 Fall admissions profile for transfer students into the Film program:

# of Applied - 781
# Admitted - 24
Admit Rate - 3.07%
Average GPA Applied - 3.32
Average GPA Admitted - 3.67

While the odds are daunting, remember that you miss 100% of the shots you don't take!


----------



## BK (Mar 18, 2013)

Another thing to remember is the amount of applicants who *don't* make interviews are definitely qualified, and certainly those are get an interview are qualified and *still* don't get in. Most of it is just a numbers game!


----------



## Iljy (Mar 18, 2013)

This is nerve wrecking. Did you guys apply anywhere else?


----------



## Zeth (Mar 18, 2013)

@Iljy

USC, UCSC (Art history - visual culture), UCSD. I'm thinking it might be a better alternative to pull out all the stops for a masters in cinematography; these applications for B.A in film production are rough. Expensive, too.


----------



## BK (Mar 18, 2013)

I also applied to UCSB and UCI. Hoping to at least get into UCSB if not UCLA. I'm more geared towards screenwriting myself, so I chose to go the UC route.


----------



## itay (Mar 18, 2013)

I applied to UCSD, UCSB and UCLA. Just like BK(screenwriting). In case UCLA will reject me, which school you guys think I should go to UCSB or UCSD?


----------



## Iljy (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh dang, lotsa UC's. I applied to UCSD and UCSC myself but also to privates like Chapman and LMU. I am extremely worried bout the cost of these universities tho, don't know if it'll be worth it.

Anyone thinking bout applying to NYU?


----------



## itay (Mar 19, 2013)

I have a friend who graduated from TFT in june 2012 and he just told me that UCLA emailed him for interview like 2 years ago. So it seems like they do both. Check your email as well


----------



## KJC (Mar 19, 2013)

They're making the calls now for interviews! I just got one.


----------



## vietstudent (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats! Besides the call, did they also email you?


----------



## sweetfiend (Mar 19, 2013)

My daughter got a call at 9:30 this morning (Tuesday). So excited for her. They made a date for her interview (April 3rd)and said that they would email the details.

Hope this information helps those of you anxiously waiting to hear.


----------



## Mr Manny (Mar 19, 2013)

Checked the older topic from last year and they called exactly around this time. All calls should be done within the next day or two.


----------



## vietstudent (Mar 19, 2013)

They will be done with calling prospective students for an interview within only 3 days?

Okay, this is the closest to hopelessness that I've been to as I have not received any notification from them, and I'm currently abroad so most likely I won't receive any call (if there's any at all). Bye bye UCLA lol.

Good luck to everybody! :]


----------



## Zeth (Mar 19, 2013)

@Sweetfiend & KJC

How cool is that?!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Slevin (Mar 19, 2013)

I got an interview!!! Been a lurker for maybe a little over a month. Just never knew what to say. But gotta admit this is a great first post.

Time: 1:44


----------



## Zeth (Mar 19, 2013)

@Slevin

Thanks for posting your time.


----------



## BK (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice job and congrats, you guys! Alas did not receive a call this time. But just got accepted into UCSB so that softens the blow. Good luck on interviews!!!


----------



## Serge117 (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats!
For those of you who heard back today, are you transfers or sophomores at UCLA already? Graduates or Undergraduates?


----------



## Slevin (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the support. 

I'm a transfer/undergraduate.


----------



## BK (Mar 19, 2013)

I interviewed last year so if anyone has any questions feel free to message me!


----------



## itay (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't lose hope there's still enough time for them to call you(maybe day or two), still waiting for that call


----------



## orangeleaf (Mar 19, 2013)

-itay, I envy your optomism. However, I also find your post inspiring


----------



## itay (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm trying to stay positive as much as I can, although I'm fairly much aware of my chances since I have not received a call yet  maybe 2moro....lollll


----------



## orangeleaf (Mar 20, 2013)

Haha maybe  I praise your positivity and optomism itay.


----------



## Mr Manny (Mar 21, 2013)

I think they call 30 people. 

Good luck to everyone who got an interview! Knew I was a long shot but worth a try nevertheless!


----------



## Mr Manny (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone have their interviews this week? Or is it next week? Keep us posted!


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, it's over. Interviews were Monday through Wednesday of this week. Apparently there was an illness going around the department, because the interview team was not the full 3 people it was in previous years. Is that a lucky break or a bad thing, who knows. They do make a huge effort to make you feel welcome and relaxed. The students who wait with you are friendly and supportive.


----------



## nolandforthepoor (Apr 7, 2013)

I interviewed Wednesday, omg. According to forums of previous years, the acceptance calls should be going out this week!


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 8, 2013)

There are four of us here who interviewed last week. Good luck to everyone and keep reporting in!


----------



## nolandforthepoor (Apr 8, 2013)

It's been confirmed that _all_ UCLA transfer applicants will be notified of their admission decision by April 19th...for better or for worse, lol.


----------



## KJC (Apr 9, 2013)

Did everyone on Wednesday only get an interview with Chuck?


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes for me in the afternoon. And the students said something about "is it still only Chuck?" Only two interviewers on Monday.


----------



## KJC (Apr 9, 2013)

That's weird because we were all told it was going to be three people. I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing? Ahh, I'm just so nervous about it!


----------



## nolandforthepoor (Apr 9, 2013)

I interviewed around noon on Wednesday with Chuck and Kris.


----------



## Slevin (Apr 9, 2013)

I think they just throw that number of 3 people interviewing so you know what to expect at most. 

I interviewed monday with 2 people. Chuck and someone new who many of the current students didnt really know. She seemed to be from history department. But I think just Chuck is not a bad thing at all, if anything would have preferred that. Then again only compliments I got were from him, probably why. I think this year they might not give the interviews too much importance because of the sickness. Might all come down to just application, which some have said in the past is how they decide anyways and the interview is just to reinforce their decision. But who knows. Waiting patiently with my phone on loud lol

Also if you miss the call don't worry a current student was saying how they couldn't get a hold of him for days until they finally did. Just to be sure, keep the phone within reach. I almost didnt answer for the interview because thought it was from work trying to cover a shift lol


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 10, 2013)

Is anyone else sliding into sadness? I feel like we should have heard by now.


----------



## nolandforthepoor (Apr 10, 2013)

Total emotional breakdown, sweetfiend!!


----------



## KJC (Apr 10, 2013)

Is it for sure that they started making calls this week? I wish they'd just accept us. We made it this far :/


----------



## nolandforthepoor (Apr 10, 2013)

KJC, it's not _absolutely_ certain that calls are this week. Except in previous years, according to the forums, it has been. Unless, you know, all four of us have been rejected--which is, statistically-speaking, highly unlikely!

I've literally been refreshing the "UCLA" and "film school" tag on Tumblr for the past few days, in case someone posted about their call. It's so unhealthy!

I can't take these mind games!


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 11, 2013)

Noland! I have been trying to figure out the statistics! Also, I found a posting in 2010 where someone posted that they got it on April 19th. I figure that they wouldn't have waited a week to be all excited. And maybe the illness that was sweeping the interviewing committee is now sweeping the phone call making staff. Every minute that goes by feels like more proof that they've made the calls and I didn't get one. But, I suppose, that is irrational.


----------



## KJC (Apr 11, 2013)

I hoping hat the calls will be made next week. I remember in my interview Chuck mentioned they'd get back within a few weeks so I'm trying to stay positive. And I think Noland is right, statistically at LEAST one  (hopefully all) of us should get in.


----------



## Slevin (Apr 11, 2013)

Got a call!!! Within the last 5min 10:25. Missed it but they left a voicemail!!! I was eating breakfast -____- So calls are indeed going out this week!


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 11, 2013)

Hooray and congrats, Slevin! And thank you for your quick posting


----------



## Slevin (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks! Hoping for the best with you guys.


----------



## nolandforthepoor (Apr 11, 2013)

Shout out to Slevin!


----------



## Slevin (Apr 11, 2013)

thanks. Have confirmed another guy that I met the day of my interview also got a call.


----------



## nolandforthepoor (Apr 11, 2013)

If at all possible, can you confirm when all the calls have been made? Thnx.


----------



## Slevin (Apr 11, 2013)

I wouldnt be able to tell you. I'm waiting for the email confirmation to go out, which hasnt gone out, so id assume thats when all the calls have gone out. I'll let you know when they do.


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm sitting here feeling pretty bleak. It feels like it would have been easier to not get an interview than to get one and then not get in. I guess having my hopes raised gave them that much farther to fall. But then I started thinking about how people always say you have to fail to prove you are reaching as high as you can, you know. I mean, we all could have looked at the stats for getting into UCLA Film and said, nah, not worth the effort, too hard. But we tried. And I hope that this experience makes it easier for all us to reach high in the future. Not that I feel any happier in the present.


----------



## KJC (Apr 12, 2013)

I got accepted! I received a call at 10:30 this morning so stay hopeful sweetfiend, I don't think they're finished making the calls.


----------



## Slevin (Apr 12, 2013)

KJC!! Sweet!! Congrats!!!

Like I said have yet to receive confirmation email. 

Sweetfiend: After turning in my application I began lining up my plan B and even C. I went in this as if I had already been rejected. Any progress was a stepping stone. I got the interview and everyone was so happy for me. To me it meant nothing because I knew that it wouldn't matter if I didn't get in. I told myself until the end that I did the best I could and that at this point I could only take from this experience. Theres still alot that can happen(wait list, people going somewhere else, not meeting requirements). Did the best you could. Should be proud at this point. Like ive told people "ill be happy when im there on my frist day of school". Still feel like i dont have it.


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 12, 2013)

Ha! Ignored a call this morning, assuming I knew who it is. Just looked and at 10:30 this morning I got a call and a voice mail congratulating me!
 I got in!! (after 24 hours of depression).


----------



## Slevin (Apr 12, 2013)

hahahah there you go!!!! I can imagine but what matters is you got the call. 

Congrats!!


----------



## KJC (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats Sweetfiend!!! It feels great to not be worrying so much about it anymore


----------



## nolandforthepoor (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats KJC and sweetfiend!!! Aww, all you guys are going to meet irl now. 

I'm sitting here hoping calls will continue into Monday. Ack.


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw a post in 2010 from someone who had heard at the end of the second week. Don't give up hope!


----------



## Slevin (Apr 14, 2013)

Email still hasnt gone out noland, still not over. would be great to have you there with us.


----------



## Slevin (Apr 15, 2013)

Got confirmation email today. Id assume thats it. D:


----------



## nolandforthepoor (Apr 15, 2013)

Alas. Well, thanks for the update, man! And congrats.


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 15, 2013)

I interviewed on day one this year. This is my *second* time being selected for the interview process, so if I don't get in this time, I'll DEFINITELY be appealing


----------



## Slevin (Apr 15, 2013)

Noland: sorry, just didnt want to keep anyone wondering.

Jason: Confirmation emails went out already so Id say get on that appeal. That way you can be the first to submit it. Best of luck.


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 16, 2013)

Slevin said:


> Noland: sorry, just didnt want to keep anyone wondering.
> 
> Jason: Confirmation emails went out already so Id say get on that appeal. That way you can be the first to submit it. Best of luck.


 
Just sent email to Erica Flener to see what the deal is. Last time, I specifically received a "so sorry" email, but haven't received anything this time, so I'm not exactly sure what to think .


----------



## Mr Manny (Apr 16, 2013)

Dude you got interviewed two years in a row?! Yeah I'd definitely appeal, at least ask what's up! 

Did you have to write new writing samples, have to get different letters of recommendation, write a new personal statement for the second time around?!


----------



## JasonGW (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, I've been interviewed two years in a row. For each application I wrote a brand new personal statement and all new fiction and poetry pieces (and at that, one of each of my new pieces won local awards at my community college, so they obviously weren't bad pieces). I also asked for new letters of recommendation from different professors, all of whom supplied glowing letters.

If indeed I've been passed over again, I'm starting to wonder if it's an age related discrimination. I'm in my mid 30's, and decided to go back to school after 15+ years working in IT, finally leaving the field having worked my way all the way to systems engineer at a major company, because my real passion is writing.

What I *don't* have is an overabundance of exuberant confidence in my writing. I know that it's pretty good, and I know I have a lot of stories to tell. I write constantly, and hear a lot of praise for my work, in spite of the fact that, quite frankly, when *I* look at my work all I see are the flaws, the ways in which it can be made better. However, I think that's part and parcel of what makes me a decent writer--that I don't fall so in love with my writing that I think it's perfect and should be left alone.

In spite of that lack of hubris, I also have to look at the facts for what they are: twice now I've applied to UCLA's film school, and twice I've been selected as one of the top 30 out of all applicants to be interviewed for one of the 15 positions. Clearly I'm doing *something* right. Clearly there's *something* of merit about the way I write and the backstory of my life, which includes a tumultuous period growing up with a father who was a damaged Vietnam veteran and a mother who never even went to high school, much less finished it.

I just received email from Ms. Flener, who said all students will be notified once the process is complete, which I assume means the process is still ongoing (though why it would take so long, I don't know), so perhaps there's still hope. Nevertheless, I've made a decision to draft my letter of appeal today, and I'll have it in the mail by Friday at the latest.

The bright side is that I've already been accepted to CSULB's film school based on just my writing samples and a brief phone call, and I've been asked for additional information from USC and Chapman film schools. And while I'm grateful to have been accepted at CSULB and in consideration at both Chapman and USC, UCLA is really the school to which I want to go. Hopefully an appeal letter will help; I did meet one student who'd successfully appealed while I was there for my interview this year, so it must be possible.


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 20, 2013)

That's intense, Jason. I'm pretty sure I couldn't go through this twice. Did you get any information from the student who had successfully appealed that would be helpful?


----------



## olzsal (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you think they still call people up to give them a date regarding the interview? Or is there no way they would?
If so, wouldn't they just notify right away the denial of admittance?
;/


----------



## sweetfiend (Apr 21, 2013)

olzsal, I think that the interviews are definitely over.


----------



## olzsal (Apr 21, 2013)

ok, thanks.


----------



## A. Kay (Apr 24, 2013)

Has anyone who is already a UCLA undergraduate student heard from UCLA TFT yet for an interview?


----------



## Serge117 (May 28, 2013)

I haven't heard, but that might just be me. Let me know if anyone hears of change of major applicants getting interview notifications.


----------



## Bruin4Life (Mar 16, 2015)

I am so stressed y'all, I am a apllying freshmen to tft and I am confused on wether we hear back on the 20th like everyone else or do we have to do an interview after the 20th?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 18, 2015)

Bruin4Life said:


> I am so stressed y'all, I am a apllying freshmen to tft and I am confused on wether we hear back on the 20th like everyone else or do we have to do an interview after the 20th?



You replied to the 2013-2014 thread. Feel free to make one for 2015-2016. 

Also be sure to update your avatar so people can recognize you more easily on the site. It doesn't have to be a picture of you if you value your privacy - it could be anything.


----------

